# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zo depresief dat ik niet meer weet wat doen

## Dimitri

Hey iedereen,

Ik ben al eerder op dit forum geweest en heb al veel erge problemen gezien  :Frown:  .
Ik was toen ook al depresief,

Maar het word alleen maar erger  :Frown: , ik ben een jongen van 13 jaar.
Ik heb geen vriendin fzo dus voel me een beetje ontroostbaar.
Ik heb een zeer goede vriend hij noemt roman. 
Mijn ouders vinden hem nogal een slecht voorbeeld voor mij enzo,...

Ik zat daar straks aan de tafel met mijn ouders te praten,...
Ik zei ze dat ik graag emo kleren zou willen kopen,...
En ze werden er vrij kwaad over, en zo begonnen we te praten.
Ze begonnen over roman, dat hij een slecht voorbeeld voor me is, dat hij afschuwelijke kleren draagt(emo kleren) , ...
Ze willen zelfs dat ik niet meer met hem optrek  :Frown:  
Maar dat kan ik nu nog net voorkomen,...
Daarne begonnen ze me ook nog uit te horen over drugs, roken, drinken,...
Maar ik neem geen drugs of ik rook niet.
Mijn ouders vertrouwen mij gewoon niet  :Frown: 

Ik weet niet goed wat ik moet doen  :Frown: 

groetjes, 
Dimitri

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey Dimitri, 

Ik kan heel goed begrijpen dat je je een beetje down voelt. Het is nooit leuk om van je ouders te horen dat je met iemand niet mag optrekken of zo. Maar misschien zijn je ouders enkel maar bezorgd om je. Het hoeft daarom niet te betekenen dat ze je niet vertrouwen, je ouders willen je gewoon beschermen. Het is heel belangrijk dat je met je ouders kan blijven praten. Laat hen zien dat ze je kunnen vertrouwen. Veel succes 

xxx
sandra

----------


## Dimitri

Hey,
bedankt voor je antwoord  :Smile: 

Ben nu weer mega depri en kan er niet met mijn ouders over praten.
Als ik over mijn problemen begin worden ze direct kwaad.

Ik heb me nu zat gedronken en heb het bewijs gekregen dat ik wel degelijk lelijk ben.

Ik zou er graag met iemand over praten maakt niet uit waar.
Maar ik heb mij zat gedronken voel me niet goed enzo  :Frown:  .

groetjes Dimi

----------


## freaky_sandje

Ik vind het wel erg voor je dat je er niet kan over praten met je ouders. En ik wil zeker niet zeuren of zo, maar drinken is echt niet de oplossing hoor. Dat maakt de dingen alleen maar veel erger. Er zijn veel andere manieren om je woede of verdriet in om te zetten, maar drank is echt geen oplossing. Schoonheid zit van binnen, niet van buiten he. 

Ik wil altijd graag luisteren hoor !

groetjes

----------


## Dimitri

Ik kan er niets aan doen,...
Ik vind het lekker en het maakt me soms weer blij,... En als het dat niet doet ben ik zoals nu,...
Dan drink ik 2 flessen smirnoff of bacardi op en voel ik me nog slechter,...

Vandaag begon het weer met dit:
Ik ging met mijn beste vriend naar het parkje...
Er waren 3 meisjes,.... totaal vreemde voor mij en voor mijn vriend,... We schieten er lekker mee op enzo  :Big Grin:  .
Maar mijn vriend had hun redbull (express) leeg gekapt.

En ze hadden dorst. Dus jah ik stel wat voor: smirnoff, bacardi,...
Twas eender. Omdat we toch met een klein groepje waren dacht ik ik neem 2 flessen mee...

Ondertussen komen ze naar de winkel omdat het vrij lang duurde,...
Ze waren met de fiets. Ik geef een fles aan mne vriend en de andere houd ik bij.
Die meisjes en de rest vertrekken terug met de fiets naar het park.
Mijn vriend en ik stappen er rustig achter. Hij vertelde me dat die meisjes me lelijk vonden. Maar m'n vriend vonden ze mega knap en lief...
Dus je kund je voorstellen hoe ik er bij zit.
Alleen,... Met wat muziek,... Ik probeerde er nog wat bij te horen,... Maar uiteindelijk gaf ik het op.
Ondertussen had ik al meer dan een fles bacardi op.

Opweg naar huis.

Eindelijk thuis kom ik in mijn problemen hier,... 
Ik trek me terug op mijn kamertje met m'n pc.

Alles nog in orde.
We gaan eten.

En ja hoor,... Zoals elke avond na het eten weer ruzie met m'n ouders en broer.
Mijn broer doet nooit iets! altijd achter zijn pc!
Van hem alleen word ik al depresief.
Mijn moeder klaagt dan altijd dat er thuis niets gebeurt.
Maar ik ben het stil aan zat dat mijn broer nooit iets doet en ik altijd iets!

Als ik het dan zeg negeert mijn moeder het gewoon en houd haar standpunt vast van dat er niets gebeurt is.

Ik kan er niet meer tegen... Ik zou het liefst ergens anders gaan wonen  :Frown: 

Dimitri

----------


## freaky_sandje

Wel, zoals ik vorige keer al zei is het zeker niet mijn bedoeling om je een grote preek te geven hoor  :Smile: . Maar ik weet wat de invloed van veel drinken kan hebben. Ik weet dat je je daardoor misschien even terug blij kan voelen, maar je problemen worden er niet mee opgelost. Wanneer je nuchter wordt, zullen ze er nog steeds zijn. Je bent nog zo jong en hebt nog zoveel te genieten van het leven, ook al lijkt het niet altijd zo. Drank heeft het leven van mijn vader verwoest en nu van mijn broer. Je zou echt je energie in iets anders moeten steken, je op iets anders afreageren, bijvoorbeeld sport of zo. Natuurlijk kan ik niet zeggen wat je moet doen, maar als je toch wilt drinken doe het dan tenminste met mate, niet elke dag zat rondlopen. 

Je vriend heeft verteld dat ze jou lelijk vinden ? Heb je dat die meisjes ook zelf horen zeggen want misschien wou die vriend de meisjes voor zichzelf ? Als jouw vriend dat gezegd heeft, kan ik mij heel goed voorstellen hoe jij je gevoeld moet hebben. 

Hoe oud is je broer ? Ik denk dat in elk gezin de ene meer doet dan de andere. Als jij echt goed meehelpt en je broer niet, dan is het inderdaad niet eerlijk tegenover jou. Het is geen excuus, maar als je moeder buitenhuis gaat werken, komt ze misschien vermoeid thuis en reageert dat af op jullie. Ik weet het natuurlijk niet. Ik zou blijven proberen om met haar te praten. Toen ik jonger was heb ik ook zo'n situaties meegemaakt. Het is zeker niet leuk. Ik zou je heel graag een hoop goeie raad geven, maar ik ken jouw thuissituatie niet zo goed he  :Smile: . Maar zeker niet opgeven he. In elke familie komen er zo'n stomme ruzies voor. Je moet proberen om er iets uit te leren zodat je volgende keer sterker staat. 

Groetjes 
sandra

----------


## Petra717

Dimitri.. 
Weet dat er hier altijd mensen zijn die naar je willen luisteren... 
Je hier vrij anoniem je verhaal kwijt kunt.... 
Maar toch hoop ik dat je hier je niet je enige houvast zult vinden... 
Niet omdat wij dr niet voor je willen zijn in tegendeel... maar zou het niet fijn zijn als je een maatje had waar je verhaal kwijt zou kunnen no matter what en no matter when? Die naar je toe kan komen als je t even niet ziet zitten, die naar je luistert en je weer opbeurd... iemand waar je mee kan lachen en huilen? ...
Als laatste wil ik nog zeggen... laat die drank ajb staan, zoals sandra al zegt, drank maakt het alleen maar erger! Probeer te blijven te praten met je ouders.. 
Ik zal binnenkort je hele verhaal gaan lezen en er dieper op in gaan. 
probeer een beetje ontspannen, wat vind je leuk om te doen? 
misschien kan je gedachten een beetje van je af schrijven, hier of voor je eigen in een schrift? 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Dimitri

hey,

Alleen mijn vriend zei dat tegen mij,... de meisjes zelf niet.
Maar toen ik door ging vroeg ik een knuffel,... (mijn vriend kreeg er een dus ik dacht ik vraag er ook een. Geen een van de meisjes zei iets)
Dus dat was een goede bevesteging voor mij.

Ik drink niet elke dag, maar als ik echt niet zie zitten kan het wel eens gebeuren.

(sorry dat ik even niet heb geantwoord =( )

Gistere ben ik naar een concert geweest met een vriend en heb me totaal zat gedronken,... Man wat was ik op dat moment blij  :Big Grin: , geen enkel probleem meer.
Mijn vriend alles ondergekotst,...

Ik was zo zat dat ik op de grond viel  :Smile: , vandaag heb ik een kater  :Smile: 
Al een geluk zag mijn moeder het niet. Mijn vader wel.
Ik heb het gevoel dat ik er met mijn vader over kan praten.
Hij straft me er niet voor ofzo. Ik zal dat de volgende keer is proberen.

Mijn mama werkt veel, en is veel gefrustreed.
Ze werkt half-time, en thuis ook ng is. (koken, ete maken, wassen)
mijn vader werkt full time.

Het laatst zeiden 2 meisjes tegen me dat ze me knap vonden en de andere zei dat ik er goed uit zag  :Smile: , maar ik heb totaal geen zelf vertrouwen meer.
Een vriendin van me zei gistere (middag) dat ik lelijk was,... (dit zegt ze al zo lang ik me heriner).
Ik daar in tegen ben er al lang mee gestopt. Omdat ik ze ook niet meer zo lelijk vind en het kan kwetsen zoals het bij mij doet.

Wat ik graag doe?
Ik sport graag, en ik zou graag muziek leren spelen  :Big Grin: 
Zo akoestische gitaar ^^, het is zo'n mooi instrument.
Muziek is zowat alles wat me nog rustig kan maken, of blij of,...
Daarom zou ik het graag zelf doen  :Big Grin: 
Ik ben ook graag mee met de technologie.
Computers, gsm,...  :Big Grin:  En voor de rest ga ik graag naar vrienden  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb niet echt iemand naar waar ik kan gaan als ik me down voel  :Frown: ,
Roman (mijn vriend die ik al eerder heb vernoemd) kan meestal iets niet serieus nemen of hij kan me niet troosten.
En andere mensen zijn meestal niet thuis...

maar ja  :Smile:

----------


## lacuna

Hoi 
Je hebt waarschijnlijk liever dat er geen commentaar gegeven wordt op Roman; maar volgens mij is hij nogal egocentrisch, het feit dat hij zegt dat de meisjes je lelijk zouden vinden. Een echte vriend zegt dat niet tegen z'n beste vriend. 
De meisjes hebben je misschien niet omhelsd omdat je geen zelfvertrouwen uitstraalt, meisjes vallen op zelfverzekerde jongens (het moet natuurlijk ook niet overdreven zijn), dat is biologisch bewezen. Als je wat zelfverzekerder zal zijn, zal je dat ook uitstralen. Misschien kun je voor een nieuwe look zorgen? Ga eens naar de kapper, koop nieuwe kleren, spreek uit eigen initiatief iemand sneller aan. Je zal je zo beter voelen volgens mij. Als je zelf geen initiatief neemt om met iemand te praten,zal je ook geen respons terugkrijgen.
Grijp zeker niet naar de fles,ik ken iemand in mijn naaste omgeving die er met de tijd verslaafd aan geworden is; dat bevordert het zelfvertrouwen totaal niet. Zoek een hobby die bij je past, waarin je je goed kan concentreren,waar je mooie resultaten mee kan bereiken en daardoor blij zal zijn met je talent.

----------


## Dimitri

Het maakt niet uit of je er comentaar op geeft hoor  :Smile: ,
ik ben net van outfit verandert, nieuwe haar look, (ik hoor overal zeggen: Dimitri, wouw!! je bent verandert zeg dan vraag ik: pos of neg? positief! je ziet er veel beter uit,...  :Smile:  )
Ik probeer mijn zelfvertrouwen op te bouwen,...
Maar als ik zo'n dingen te horen krijg breekt dat mezelf weer af :Frown: 

Ik probeer mezelf wat op te fleuren nzo he  :Big Grin: 
Ik krijg ook steeds meer vrienden, en op dat vlak gaat het ook steeds beter  :Big Grin: 

Ik ga proberen dat achter me te laten,... Me zelf meer zelf vertrouwen toe spreken  :Big Grin: 
Soms lukt dat wel  :Wink: 

Maar Roman is een zeer goede vriend van me, daar hem heb ik meer vrienden nu, 
door hem ken ik meer mensen, door hem doe ik meer,...
Maar door hem doe ik ook andere dingen verkeerd,...

Maar het probleem bij mij is ook wel dat ik niet kan flirten,...
Ik doe altijd aardig tegen meiskes, en sommige meisjes hebben daar geen respect voor  :Frown:  En dat is mijn probleem ook wel wat,...
Als ik nu wat meer zelfvertrouwen zou hebben,...  :Big Grin: 

Momenteel voel ik me heel goed, blij,...
Heb genoeg zelfvertrouwen nzo  :Big Grin:  (niet te veel  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Dus ja  :Smile: 
komt ook door jullie  :Big Grin:  
dank jullie daarvoor  :Big Grin:

----------


## lacuna

Ah , da's goed dat je wat meer mensen leert kennen ! Misschien was dat een misstap van Roman om dat te zeggen dat die meisjes je lelijk zouden vinden; maar wat doe je qua verkeerde dingen , beïnvloed door Roman? 
Je bent misschien nog in een vroeg stadium van 'verandering & het terugkrijgen van zelfvertrouwen', misschien dat flirten daarom nog niet lukt. Blijf gewoon aardig & vertrouw op jezelf. Meisjes die je waard zijn zullen je wel respecteren, anders zijn het van die marginale meisjes, je kent het wel.
Trouwens, flirten zit niet in iedereen zijn aard, je kunt ook op andere manieren de meisjes behagen. Door gewoon vriendelijk te zijn kun je je al interessant maken voor meisjes met niveau.
Vergeet niet dat als mensen zeggen of je hoort van anderen zeggen dat iemand je niet leuk vind, dat je dat gewoon moet naast je neerleggen; jij hebt tenslotte ook niet iedereen even graag (dénk ik toch  :Wink:  !
Zolang je zo voort blijft doen zou ik zeggen , proficiat. Probeer gewoon de verkeerde dingen die je met Roman doet te laten; je kunt zeggen dat je je genoeg amuseert zonder. Als hij een échte vriend zal hij dat zonder problemen aanvaarden. Natuurlijk kies je zelf wat je doet  :Smile:

----------


## Dimitri

Jah  :Smile: 

Bedankt  :Big Grin: 
Roman Beïnvloed me niet (vind ik),
Als hij er niet geweest zou zijn zou ik al lang roken,...
Hij zorgt ervoor dat ik niet rook,...
Hij heeft mij ook nodig, net zoals ik hem  :Big Grin: 

Onze vriendschap duurt al 5 jaar,

Ik doe mijn best bij de meisjes  :Wink:  en hoop dat het ooit lukt  :Big Grin: 

Maar mijn vrienden gaan altijd sigaretten en drank enzo stelen  :Frown: , 
als ik er iets over zeg word ik weg gepest, als ik zeg datik niet mee ga hetzelfde.

Wat moet ik hier mee doen?

Zelfs als ze worden gepakt doen ze voort :d

----------


## lacuna

Hm , uit jouw reactie kan ik afleiden dat jouw vrienden écht ontzettend hun best doen om erbij te horen , en als jij zegt dat je niet wilt moeten ze dat toch respecteren ! Zij moeten toch niet zeggen wat jij hoeft te doen... Als jij die stoffen niet in je lichaam wilt, moeten zij je niet dwingen en je zeker niet wegpesten, dat wilt ook wel wat zeggen over hun niveau...
Ik zou toch blijven zeggen dat ze dat maar voor henzelf moeten stelen als zij dat leuk vinden. Zorg vooral dat je niet erbij bent in de winkel als ze er stelen, want als ze betrapt worden word jij vaak als medeplichtige beschouwd (omdat jij één van hen bent) en kan het zijn dat je de straf van hen ook zal moeten volgen, wat uiteraard zeer unfair zou zijn. (denk maar aan boete, gemeenschapsdienst, voorlopig strafblad ) Misschien weten je vrienden het niet dat ze dit risico lopen, je kunt het hen zeggen. Als ze het blijven doen is het hun probleem, je zal het hen gezegd hebben, meer kun je niet doen. Zolang jij hun straf als onschuldige niet moet meedoen...
Dat is goed van Roman dat hij ervoor zorgt dat je niet rookt, je kunt hem zeggen dat je er heel dankbaar voor bent. Misschien kun je ook subtiel zeggen dat je het vervelend vindt (als jullie alleen zijn uiteraard ) dat die vrienden je wegpesten als je niet mee gaat stelen, en je kunt hem ook vragen wat hij ervan vindt. Gaat hij mee stelen?

----------


## Dimitri

Jah,

Hij steelt mee,...
Het laatst waren we met z'n 3...

Roman en nog iemand anders hadden 5pakjes sigarreten, en nog wat drank geprobeert te stelen... Ik was braaf aan het aanschuiven voor mijn drankje te betalen. En op dat moment komt er een meneer aangewandeld met Roman en die vriend. "omdraaien en meekomen, betaalt da eerst maar".
Dus na dat betaald te hebben terug de winkel in naar een kotje van achter en daar hebben ze de gegevens van Roman en die vriend gevraagd. (ik moest wachten omdat ik erbij hoorde).
Voor de rest hebben ze niets aan mij gevraagd omdat ik had betaald  :Big Grin:  .

Maar nu is het school en zullen ze minder naar het parkje gaan = minder roken = minder stelen.
Ik laat ze gwn doen omdat ze hun lesje uiteindelijk zelf wel zullen leren,...

Ben de laatste tijd minder depresief (tot niet meer),
maar heb schrik om binnekort weer depresief te zijn,... Ik weet nu al dat als er iets verkeerd gaat lopen dat ik met een heleboel vrienden ruzie ga krijgen,...

Nja,... School is terug begonnen,... Heb m'n plaatsje al gevonden nzo  :Wink: 
't Word tijd dak es in bedje kruip  :Smile:

----------


## Dimitri

Wat kan ik tegen een depri gevoel doen?

Soms spring ik het liefst voor een trein,
Als ik het dan zeg omdat ze me weer pesten zeggen ze dat ze het niet erg zouden vinden...
Nattuurlijk denken ze dat ik het niet meen.
Maar op zo'n moment meen ik het wel  :Frown: 

Op een dag ga je toch dood...
Waarom nu dood gaan ipv later?

De zin van het leven is voor mij een beetje weg  :Frown: 

groetjes
Dimitri

----------


## lacuna

Ik vrees dat die vrienden gewoon niet goed voor je zijn, er zijn veel beter mensen die het goed met je menen. Ik zou zeggen; vanaf je nog eens het gevoel krijgt dat ze je onderdrukken, zet je erboven, negeer hen & ga op zoek naar nieuwe , echte vrienden die je graag zien !

----------


## Dimitri

Ik weet niet hoor  :Frown: 

Ik heb 2 vrienden groepjes.

Bij Roman en de rest word ik bijna niet tot nooit gepest.

Bij het andere groepje dagelijks  :Frown: , Daaorm ga ik altijd naar roman.
Daar kan ik zijn wie ik ben.
Roman en ik doen alles samen  :Big Grin: 

Maar soms kan hij hellemaal niet tof zijn  :Frown: 
Aleja... Ik heb al verteld dat hij drinkt, rookt, steelt...
Maar hij is een betere vriend dan die andere...
Door hem word ik ook veel socialer.
Dus als ik stop met hem om te gaan zal het mij nooit lukken nieuwe vrienden te vinden.
Buiten die net niet sociale mensen...

Ik heb ook niet zoveel zelfvertrouwen.
Met alles...

Maar ja  :Smile:

----------


## lacuna

Wel, dan is de oplossing logisch. Verbreek langzaamaan het contact met dat groepje dat je dagelijks pest, daar heb je toch geen nut & liefde van & verblijf meer bij Roman en zijn vrienden. Zolang jij niet hoeft te roken, drinken & stelen van Roman & je toch vrienden kan blijven , dan is het goed.

----------


## Dimitri

Da's waar =),

Zoals ik al eerder zei...
Ik ga problemen hebben met een helleboel vrienden.
En heb er nu problemen mee.
En ben depresief.

Het gaat over een korfbalclub.
Normaal zou ik al lang gestopt zijn.
Maar omdat ik zo'n goede speler ben/was hadden ze me nog 1jaar nodig.
Dus ik probeerde het...
Ik deed m'n best voor de ploegsfeer wat op te krikken, voor goede punten te krijgen...
Maar als de spelers zien dat alles vanzelf gaan... Omdat ik het zo goed doe, laten ze hun koppen hangen.
En als we dan aan het verliezen zijn doen ze het nog harder.

Dus ik loop me dood tijdens een wedstrijd en zun doen niets -,-,
ze krijgen de opdracht om iets te doen, doen ze het niet.
En omdat het niet gebeurt moet ik het dus wel doen.

Dus dan loop ik WEER.

Op het einde van de match was ik het beu.
Dit was nu al de zoveelste keer.
En ik heb gezegd wat er op mne lever lag.

Ik begon, dat we gaan A reeks waard zijn. Dat dit een ploeg is voor de B reeks,
dat ik zou stoppen, dat er niets gebeurt, dat ik het altijd moet oplossen, dat ik een vak moet laten draaien,...
En jah nattuurlijk kreeg ik comentaar terug.

En dan begonnen de ouders ook nog is.
: "Laat hem zelf ervoor zorgen dat em tot hier geraakt e! Altijd mee rijden!"
Daar heb ik dan niets op gezegd maar ik DACHt: "ik kom hier tegen mijn zin in spelen, en krijg zo iets te verduren?!!!"

Dan zei mijn trainer van alles, te beginnen dat ik de ploeg erg in de steek heb gelaten,...

Dat ene zinnetje alleen al is rede genoeg om een depresie te hebben  :Frown: ,

Ik doe hartsikke mijn best om goede resultaten te krijgen!
Ik doe mega vriendelijk tegen iedereen zodat te ploegsfeer goed blijft,...!!
en als je dan zo iets te horen krijgt doet dat me wel zeer.  :Frown: 

Dus eigenlijk, heb ik met een paar zeer goede vrienden ruzie waar ik geen ruzie mee zou moeten hebben  :Frown: .


Wat gebeurt er toch met me  :Frown: , 
Waarom nu niet doodgaan? men gaat zo ie zo toch dood.
Deze vraag spookt hoe langer hoe meer door mijn hoofd.

----------


## Dimitri

Ik voel mij zo verloren,...

Ik ben ik niet meer  :Frown: 
Ik voel me alleen.

Ik weet niet meer wat te doen :s :Frown:

----------


## Earth

Hey Dimitri,

Hetgeen wat ervoor zorgt dat je zo snel depressief wordt is dat je alles in de meeste gevallen to hard opneemt. Als iemand iets negatief tegen je zegt voel je je gekwetst en reageer je hier meestal niet op, dat is verkeerd.

Als je altijd zo gaat reageren op iets negatief zal je je altijd depressief blijven voelen, als iemand iets negatief tegen je zegt zoals je trainer die zegt dat je je ploeg in de steek hebt gelaten dan moet je niet gewoon zwijgen maar dan moet je vertellen wat er gaande is. Dit kan je ook geregeld een goed gevoel geven dat je het niet zomaar aanvaard.

En ik heb ook alleen maar negatieve commentaar op dat alcohol drinken..
Dat is juist de slechtste manier om van je depressies "af te geraken".
Dat is gewoon goed om het tijdelijk uit te stellen maar je zal er later meer last van hebben als je lichaam er gewoon aan word.

Ga geregeld weg met vrienden en vergeet degenen die je geregeld pesten want die zijn het niet waard om je vriend te zijn. Zorg dat je ook veel met vriendschap sluit met meisjes en dat je met hun kunt afspreken, dit zal je zelfvertrouwen zeker opbouwen.

Als sommigen tegen je zeggen dat je "lelijk" bent betekent niet dat je dit ook bent, er zijn natuurlijk wel meisjes die je minder aantrekkelijk vinden maar dan zijn er ook die je juist wel een knappe kerel vinden. Laat je zeker niet beïnvloeden door die paar dat tegen je zeggen dat je niet aantrekkelijk bent. Als ze het vlak in je gezicht zeggen bewijst dat zij zelf lelijk zijn, misschien niet van uiterlijk maar wel van innerlijk.

Als ik me depri of slecht voel luister ik gewoon naar hevige muziek en dan gaat dat na een tijd wel over :P  :Wink: .

Earth

----------


## Agnes574

Dimitri en Earth,
Ten eeste:Earth>er zitten veel goede tips in je bericht!

Dimitri,je schreef dat je een jongen bent van 13 jaar...hopelijk mag ik dit schrijven zonder je te kwetsen...je zit volop in je puberteit;dan hebben de meeste pubers wel eens zo'n periode dat ze denken;wat heeft het hier allemaal voor zin!
Ik ben nu 33 jaar,maar voelde ik me ook een tijdlang zo onzeker en down toen...20jaar geleden(oei,wat ben ik oud ;(...maar down zijn betekent echt nog geen depressieve toestand hoor...depressief zijn is echt iets heel anders,geloof me maar!! ben het zelf al 12jaar!)

Mijn mening rechtuit is:
-Roman en zijn maten zijn écht niet de juiste vrienden voor je,geloof me maar!
-drank(en zovéél)op je 13de??? Weet je wel wat dat met je lever doet?????
-lelijk zijn...wat is lelijk? Ik werd heel lang niet in 'kliekjes' opgenomen omdat ze me lelijk vonden,te stil,niet 'stoer' genoeg,geen merkkleding,en ga maar door....2jaar later leek de wereld ineens andersom te draaien:veel aandacht van jongens,heel veel vrienden(maar heb me nooit laten 'opnemen' in zo'n kliekje(na mijn ervaringen),ik ging met iedereen om;van de meest gepeste tot de popi-jopies),leuke hobby's etc..hoe is dat bij mij gekomen? op een dag ging bij mij de knop om;de pesterijen en het genegeer zo beu...dat ik voor het eerst van mijn leven eens goed,schreewend en jankend mijn gedacht heb gezegd;twas zoiets van>weten jullie wel hoe zeer je iemand kwetst door zo te doen,ist zo genieten toch? en;als ik dan toch zo lelijk ben,kijk dan niet naar mijn kop en nog wat van die dingen...toen,in die tijd,had dat nog effect...ik weet dat de wereld nu véél harder is! Maar wat het voor mij toen deed en wat ik wil dat jij bereikt nu is dat je je het gewoon allemaal niet zoveel meer aantrekt en het probeert het ene oor in te laten gaan en het andere uit!
Ga van die korfbal club en ga op gitaarles of zoek een andere sport:daar leer je automatisch andere mensen kennen...andere activiteiten=andere mensen!
En nog wat;ik kan iemand spuuglelijk vinden,terwijl mijn beste vriendin hem het einde zou vinden en Super-knap...het kan niet dat iedereen je lelijk vind:de mensen hebben geen identiek karakter en mening;gelukkig maar!!
Geloof in jezelf en onthoud dat wie jou niet goed behandelt jouw vriendschap écht niet waard is!!! word harder en selectiever,al gaat t maar in hele kleine stapjes,stel je voor ogen hoe je later wilt zijn en werk je daar naartoe!!!

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en succes en laat je niet kisten door van die losers...wie pest;heeft zelf geen zelfvertrouwen! En staan je vrienden niet altijd 100% achter,voor en naast je:dan zijn het echt geen vrienden!!
Als laatste;op ieder potje past een dekseltje...jij komt jouw dekseltje echt nog wel tegen hoor,dat gaat vanzelf en mag je zeker niet forceren,iemand die jou echt leuk vindt,zoekt jou vroeg of wat later echt zelf wel op...laat de natuur zijn gang gaan!

Voor mij ben je in ieder geval de max van een gast;er zijn er maar weinig die dit aan zouden durven;jij wel...je praat over je problemen hier op het forum:dikke chapeau!!!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Dimitri,kijk ook eens in de topic 'blowen tegen depressie',daar staan ook wat dingen in die je wel zullen interesseren...niet dat blowen hé;afblijven van die troep!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Dimitri

heey!
bedankt voor jullie reacties  :Big Grin: 

Ik ben na die zondag gestopt met korfballen,
de 2dagen erna was ik depri/ down maar de 3de dag was ik zo gelukkig  :Embarrassment: !
niet normaal  :Big Grin: 

He, blowen  :Frown: , te laat.
Heb eergistere fzo van m'n eerstje jointje getrokke :s,

ik heb ook al een nieuwe sport,
bassebal, dezelfde club waar ik softball.
Hiernaast ga ik binnenkort ook gitaar lessen volgen.

Ik heb al lang niets meer gedronken  :Smile: ,
ze pesten me niet echt he,...
ik trek zo op met een bepaald clikje...
En dan kunnen ze me zo kleinerende opmerkingen geven.

Die jongens voelen zichzelf ook zo aantrekelijk, alsof ze alle meisjes kunnen krijgen. Kword daar echt zot.
Maar ik heb ruzie met iemand in het andere klikje (door de korfbal)
dus daar kan ik voorlopig niet meer tussen gaan staan :s.
Anders zou ik het doen hoor  :Big Grin: 

Ik zal ook eens naar blowen tegen depresie gaan zien  :Smile:  ,

deze zondag,

mijn ouders hadden weeral eens ruzie  :Frown: ,
mijn moeder zei dat we allemaal rotzakken zijn,...
En ze dreigde ermee te scheiden:
"als jullie terug zijn zal ik er ni meer zijn!!"
"weet je waar ik nu zin voor heb? om m'n koffer's te nemen en het gewoon af te bolle!"
en mijn papa zegt dan nog: " ja doe maar he"
Ik dacht echt dat ze vandaag zouden scheiden  :Frown: ,

Mijn ouders hebben wel meer ruzie,
dus de schrik voor een scheiding heb ik altijd wel :s,

maar dat is al even geleden,... Momenteel is er geen ruzie  :Big Grin: 

mvg dimitri

----------


## Earth

Dank je agnes574.

Ik vind het toch wel tof hoe goed andere leden hebben proberen te helpen, met jou inbegrepen  :Smile: .

Dimitri, ik raad je echt af om aan die joints te beginnen. Bijna al mijn vrienden uit mijn vriendenkring doen dit nu en het is zeer vervelend voor mij.
Ikzelf ben geen roker en joints zeggen me ook niks, sommige vrienden zeggen dat ze het doen omdat ze hun "chiller" voelen maar dat vind ik gezever omdat ik me ook op mijn eigen "chill" kan voelen..

Eens dat je met cannabis begint zal je het meer en meer willen doen, zeker als je vrienden dit ook doen. Dat is een reden meer om met hun op te dagen.
Ik spreek veel minder af met die vrienden omdat het mij gewoon stoort, als ik met hun afspreek praten ze toch heel de tijd over wiet en joints en roken ze een er een paar. Ik heb echt geen goesting om mezelf hierbij te voegen.
Ik vind het wel spijtig dat ik hierdoor veel niet meer even tof vind als vroeger.

Ik hoop dat dit jij je niet in zo'n situatie gaan vinden en ik wil je echt afraden om met zoiets stom te beginnen.

Het hangt natuurlijk wel van je eigen af of je hiermee wilt beginnen maar met mijn levensverhaal heb ik een beetje willen aanduiden hoe dom dit is als je dit gewoon doet om socialer te worden met je vrienden..

Earth

----------


## Agnes574

EARTH,

goe gezegd !! zou het niet beter kunnen !!

grtjs Ag

----------


## Agnes574

ik moet wel eerlijk zijn...ik rook wel:sigaretten,geen drugs...iedereen heeft wel slechte eigenschap zeker...
Maar ik rook NIET in het bijzijn van kinderen en niet-rokers!!

----------


## Earth

Dank je Agnes en ik vind het zeer mooi van je om niet in het bijzijn van anderen (rokers niet inbegrepen) te roken. Roken is niet echt een slechte eigenschap, meeste mensen blijven het gewoon doen omdat het hun kalmeert, wat te begrijpen is.

Stoppen met roker is nu wel een top eigenschap die je kan hebben omdat het laat zien dat je er sterk genoeg voor bent  :Smile: .

Groeten.

----------


## Felice

Hoi Dimitri, ja, op je 13e kan het leven er heel donker en dan ook weer heel mooi uit zien, je hormonen gieren door je lijf, dat geeft al een hele verandering. Daarnaast verandert je lichaam en moet je ook daar aan wennen. En je leeftijdsgenoten zitten ook in de puberteit, dus voelen zich ook onzeker en zoeken ook hun weg. Je gaat uitzoeken wie je bent en waar je bij hoort en bij wie ook niet.
Een grote ontdekkingsreis, dat groeien en veranderen, dat proces van worden wie je eigenlijk bent, en dat kan een heel leven duren, maar in je puberteit is dat een heel turbulent proces.
Een schrale troost is wel dat je daar door heen komt, zoals iedereen, maar liefst met zo min mogelijk kleerscheuren.
Dus niet stelen (ik vroeg me in het begin al af hoe je aan het geld komt om zoveel te drinken...tot ik later las dat het gestolen blijkt..). 
Proberen je eigen waarden en normen te vinden en daar naar te leven, zodat je niet om tijdelijk bij een clubje te horen, jezelf niet trouw bent, maar later kunt terug kijken op jezelf met een goed gevoel.
Accepteer daarnaast dat je fouten maakt zonder jezelf dat zo erg kwalijk te nemen dat je je zo diep down voelt dat je zelf het etiket depressief eraan hangt. we amken allemaal fouten, maar fouten maken is menselijk, meer niet.
Van drank ga je je hooguit schijnbaar beter voelen, niet wezenlijk, dat weet je intussen ook wel, want telkens als je dat gedaan hebt, is je kater er daarna, en dan voel je je nog ellendiger. Dus een goede reden om dat niet meer te doen. Evenzo geldt dat voor het gebruik van drugs. 
Je voelt je tijdelijk even ''opgetild, gelift'', maar '' de kater komt later''. En je vervuilt er je lichaam mee en je raakt er een hoop geld mee kwijt, en je moet weer zien af te kicken, allemaal reden waardoor je er beter niet aan kunt beginnen.
Dan kweek je karakter bij jezelf en word je een jongen van stavast, waar de mensen, ja, ook leeftijdsgenoten, respect voor krijgen en groeit je respect en waardering voor jezelf. 
In de puberteit kun je van ''Himmelhoch jauchzend bis zum Tode betrübt " zijn. Ken je die uitdrukking? Ik herinner het me nog van mijn eigen puberteit ook al ligt die al weer lang achter me. Ook ik heb me er door heen geworsteld, en in die tijd waren er geen drugs en alcohol.
Ik vind het goed van je dat je hier met jouw leeftijd schrijft wat je bezig houdt en je vindt hier ook een klankbord. 

Het is heel fijn dat je in muziek iets gevonden hebt wat jou helpt, hoop dat je volhoudt en doorzet. 
Daarnaast is sport een hele goede methode, omdat er dan hormonen aangemaakt worden in de hersenen die helpen een drepressief gevoel tegen te gaan. 
En jezelf emotioneel stabieler maken, eventueel mbv. een professionele hulpverlener. Misschien ook is er bij jou op school een vertrouwenspersoon die jij dan ook vertrouwt om hier aan te vragen bij wie je daarvoor terecht kunt in België? (ik begreep dat je in België woont)
Je bent niet gek, je bent niet lelijk. Je bent alleen aan het groeien en ontdekken, op weg naar de volwassenheid.
Net zoals er een boekje is dat heet Oei, ik groei! (dat gaat dan over baby's en kleine kinderen), geldt dat ook in de puberteit, dat is eigenlijk ook van Oei, ik groei! en wat gebeurt er allemaal met me om me heen?
Blijf trouw aan jezelf, Dimitri en als er iets is, schrijf maar,dat kan al lucht geven, je mag me ook privé mailen als je wilt.
Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Dimitri,
hoe gaat het nu met je?

Natuurlijk hopen we allemaal dat het goed en steeds beter gaat...hou je ons aub op de hoogte?

Zoals je wel gemerkt hebt zijn er hier veel die met je begaan zijn!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Dimitri

hey,

Ik krijg tranen in m'n ogen van de reacties  :Big Grin: ,
Zo veel hulp  :Smile: ,

Het geld haal ik niet van stelen,...
Maar van mijn zakgeld, 13 euro per maand is niet veel,...
Maar als ik het toen spaarde was het soms wel genoeg :Smile: ,

Ik woon idd in belgië.
Op mijn school is er een vertrouwensleerkracht, maar die heb ik niet nodig,
ik heb jullie hier, dat is al meer dan genoeg,...
Want ik heb niet altijd zin om mijn verhalen meerdere keren uit te leggen  :Smile: ,

Nu,
Ik heb al een lange tijd NIETS meer gedronken,
niets gerookt,...
ben niet meer zo depresief,...

Ik doe nu softball en baseball.  :Big Grin:  maar dat wisten jullie waarschijnlijk al?
Ik ga binnenkort een gitaar kopen en dan direct lessen nemen! ik zie het echt zitten  :Big Grin: .

Ondertussen weet ik ook waarom mijn mama altijd zo kort op mij was,...
En mijn broers...
Mijn moeder was heel gestreseert en gedrepimeert, is 2weken ervoor thuis gebleven van werk...
Ze gaat er ook ervoor naar een therapeut.

Mijn moeder is bedreigd geweest door iemand, en ook haar kinderen (ik dus),
dat ze ze zouden vermoorden enzo,...
Die persoon zit ondertussen al in de gevangenis, rechtzaak is er al geweest,...

Maar hiervan wist ik een lange tijd niets :s,
Nu is ze ondertussen al veel beter  :Smile: ,
de familie situaties zijn weer aan het normaliseren :Smile: 

mvg Dimitri

----------


## Earth

Tof om te horen dat het beter gaat met je en je familie, het is wel erg om het te horen van die bedreiging :|.

Doe zo voort met de niet-drinken en roken  :Smile: !

Ik begin nu ook pas met gitaar, het zal een moeilijke en lange weg zijn voor ons  :Wink: .

Veel geluk!

----------


## Dimitri

Ga je ook gitaar spelen?  :Embarrassment: 
Akoestische?
Waar heb je hem gekocht en voor hoeveel?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Neem je prive lessen of muziekschool?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik ben nog steeds achter al deze dingen aan het zoeken -,-

----------


## Earth

Ik ben bezig met gitaar te spelen, ja een akoestische.
Het is een beginner modelletje die men zus me cadeau heeft gedaan, de prijs weet ik echter niet.

En ik leer op mijn eigen, dus geen school of andere lessen  :Wink: .

Ik raad je aan van een muziekwinkel binnen te stappen en te vragen naar een akoestisch beginner pakketje. Zij zullen je wel meteen verder helpen, en het zal niet boven de 100 EUR zijn volgens mij, dit zal zal natuurlijk wel afhangen van de eerlijkheid van de verkoper.

Veel geluk!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Dimitri,

héél fijn te horen dat er toch heel wat van je problemen van de baan geraken!! Zo'n verhaal doet ons allen deugd denk ik;want daarvoor zitten we hier toch op het forum hé...om onze problemen te pogen oplossen of ze gewoon 's kwijt willen...en velen van ons ook om iemand te proberen helpen!! Ik ben blij te horen dat 't je beter gaat(wel erg van je mams en die bedreigingen:geef haar maar veel liefde,ze zal het kunnen gebruiken!) Doe zo voort Dimi en hopelijk jou je ons op de hoogte hoe het verder met je verloopt...want ook positieve verhalen helpen anderen...ik zit hier nu tenminste met een big smile...en das de eerste vandaag;so thanks!!

grtjs Ag

----------


## Dimitri

Hey,

Mijn moeder is net in de auto gestapt en er vandoor gegaan :s,
zonder iets te zeggen, zonder dat mijn vader weet wat ze is gaan doen.

Ik ben heel de tijd uit het raam aan het zien in de hoop dat ze terug komt :s,

Er is geen ruzie ofzo geweest, ze heeft met niemand een woord uitgewiseld.

Mijn ouders zijn beide enorm gestresseerd :s,

Mijn vader werkt full time en tijdens het weekend extra.
Mijn moeder half time, en thuis de rest.

Af en toe zitten ze op elkaar te viten dat mijn vader niet doet,
maar hij doet enorm veel...

Ik weet niet wat ik moet doen,...
Ze zijn gestreseerd, mijn vader ook. Maar als die eens uitvliegt, of er mee naar voor komt is het gedaan met ons.

Mijn vader houd ons nu over eind. Maar als dat ophoud :s,
ik weet niet :s, het is niet tof voor mijn vader,...

We zijn een huis aan het bouwen en momenteel gaat al ons geld er naar toe.
(we zijn niet arm, maar ook niet rijk)
Maar mijn ouders vooral mijn vader dan werkt zich kapot voor het geld.
Je ziet het aan hem dat hij het niet echt tof meer vind.

We zitten nu momenteel in een klein tussen huisje,
en gezzelig is het hier niet meer:s,
maar of dat in het nieuw huis wél gaat zijn?
en dat ze dan minder gestreseerd gaan zijn? :s

Ik weet niet...

mvg Dimitri

----------


## Dimitri

Ondertussen is ze terug,

maar de spanning tussen iederen was groot,

Mijn vader kon ervoor al niet eten. (waarschijnlijk van de stres)

Gestreseerde ouders,
gedeprimeerde moeder,
geld te kort voor het nieuw huis,
...

Om de 5tellen ruzie.

De spanning die zich in 2 jaar tijd enorm heeft opgebouwd  :Frown: 

Ik denk al 2jaar dat het in orde zal komen  :Frown: 
maar dat gebeurt niet.

erger het word alleen maar erger  :Frown: ,

Ik zit nu met tranen in mijn ogen,
heb er al met paar mensen over gepraat maar helpt niet veel :s  :Frown:

----------


## Dimitri

Ruzie,...

We zijn allemaal nietsnutten,
rotzakken,...

We doen nooit niets,
ze word altijd voor schut gezet,...

Ik kan er niet meer tegen  :Frown: .

Als er iets mis gaat is het altijd stress en begint ze te roepen  :Frown: .

Het is egt ni mr tof hier thuis  :Frown: 

Nu ( een uur later) is het terug opgelost, moeder terug vriendelijk
en nu vraag ik me af: voor hoe lang? wanneer is het volgende probleem?

 :Frown:

----------


## Felice

Hé Dimitri,
Ik vind het heel rot voor je dat je dit allemaal meemaakt, je kunt op jouw leeftijd niet veel ertegen doen. Je bent te jong van jaren t.o.v. je ouders, in die zin dat ze niet zullen luisteren naar jou. Maar je zou het kunnen proberen: wat als je je eigen wijsheid, in alle rust boven laat komen? Iedereen heeft dat in zich, je moet het alleen aanboren. 
Dus niet eigenwijs je mening maar eens ten beste geven, maar je eigen Wijsheid. Je weet diep van binnen volgens mij wel dat dit niet goed is hoe je ouders zich gedragen, hoe het gaat, en ook hoe het beter zou kunnen. Jij zit met hen in die situatie, en er bovenop. Je bent er een deel van, maar als je er met wat afstand naar probeert te kijken, zie je dat ze (o.a.?)gestressd zijn doordat ze een te grote stap op materieel gebied aan het maken zijn, wat op alle gebieden door werkt. 
In overspannen toestand kan het lelijkste in een mens boven komen, fatsoensnormen worden doorbroken, die grens vervaagt teveel, vooral en juist thuis, waar men zich het veiligst voelt en zich ''laat gaan''.
Kijk eens of je hen in zo'n situatie tot rust kunt dienen? wees lief voor hen, maak eens een boterham klaar of iets, vraag of je iets kunt doen, een boodschap, bedden opmaken, stofzuigen, kortom, laat ze zien dat je hen begrijpt en wil helpen en dat je volwassener wordt.
En als er rust is in huis, probeer dan eens een gesprek met hen aan te gaan over wat het je doet bv. en of zij misschien anders met de situatie kunnen omgaan, door bv. hulp te vragen op het vlak wat het moeilijkste ligt nu.

Als je moeder wegloopt zonder iets te zeggen is dat ook een vreselijk gevoel, de angst of ze terug komt en wat er gaat gebeuren en of haar niets overkomt. Je voelt je in de steek gelaten en verlaten en bent tegelijk ook boos op haar.
Probeer dat ook te zeggen tegen haar of je vader. Maar krop het niet op.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt. Een mens wordt meestal ook wel sterker door alles wat hij meemaakt in zijn leven, en doet in elk geval veel ervaring op en krijgt daardoor veel groei mogelijkheden. 
(zo is het bij mij ook gegaan...) Succes, sterkte met alles!

----------


## Dimitri

Dankjewel voor je antwoord  :Smile: ,

Weet niet :s, ik help mijn ouders nu al zoveel,...
En mijn broer weinig tot NIETS,
en als er dan iets niet is gedaan, dat ik normaal ipv mijn broer doe, is het ook weer grote ruzie en ben ik weer mee verantwoordelijk...

Terwijl mijn broer (ouder) ALTIJD op zijn pc zit en niets anders doet.

Ik ruim zijn rommel op, mijn ouders doen het.
Maar hij doet niets.
Of we moeten geluk hebben, of het is half werk.

Mja...

Vandaag op school ging het ook niet al te goed...
Mijn "vrienden" maakten me uit voor nerd?!?!?
En dan gingen ze ergens anders staan.
Bleven we met 4 over.
(terwijl hij z'n "vriend" die hij ook een nerd vind mee neemt.)
Zo zie je wie je echte vrienden zijn he  :Smile: ,

Terwijl de echte grave kerels, die met het meeste respect hebben, nzo...
die aan "de top" staan, mij nog meer respectere dan die vrienden?!?

Mja :s,
ik weet ook dat ik ze in de steek zou moeten laten,
maar naar die andere kerels gaan (die echte grave) zal niet helpen,
die roken en drinken toch...

mja,
maakt niet zoveel uit eigenlijk  :Smile: 

Mvg Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Dimitri,

het spijt me te horen dat er zoveel spanningen en ruzies zijn bij je thuis en dat je zogenaamde vrienden zich weer eens van hun kinderachtigste kant laten zien....ik weet dat het makkelijk gezegd is maar probeer er boven te staan...jij bent niet de oorzaak van alles wat er zich rond jou afspeelt,jij bent degene die eronder lijdt!! Probeer jezelf toe te staan te erkennen dat jij hier niets aan kunt doen en probeer zoveel mogelijk negatieve dingen het ene oor in en het andere oor uit te laten gaan...met jezelf alles zozeer aan te trekken haal je enkel jezelf onderuit en daarmee bedoel ik én fysiek én mentaal...probeer er een klein beetje afstand van te nemen...aan veel van de 'sores' die je opschrijft ga je zelf toch niets kunnen veranderen..helaas;maar zorg dat jij er niet de dupe van wordt:denk aan jouw leven en jouw toekomst!!!
Dit wil niet zeggen dat ik hiermee nu bedoel dat je je als een grote egoist moet gaan gedragen...is lees uit wat je schrijft dat je er bent voor je familie en zoveel mogelijk helpt en ik weet ook zeker dat een echte vriend er één uit duizend heeft aan jou!!
kop op,heel veel sterkte en weet dat je hier héél veel echte vrienden hebt die met je begaan zijn!!!

liefs Agnes X

----------


## Dimitri

hey,

dank je voor je antwoord  :Smile: ,

Ik krijg morge mijn gitaar  :Big Grin: 

Ik probeer me er zoveel mogelijk boven te zetten,
maar het is zoveel, het gaat gewoon niet. Ik zit er altijd mee in mijn hoofd.

Vandaag weer belachelijk gemaakt in de bus,
en dan geven ze zo van die kleinerende opmerkingen over mijn uiterlijk(heb doorlopende wenkbrauw) .
Maar die vriendin had me niet express voor schut gezet...

Vond het op dat moment wel erg,...
maar als je die opmerkinge keer op keer,
dag op dag, week na week,... krijgt weet je je er wel over te zetten :Smile: ,.

Nattuurlijk vind ik het niet tof en word ik er kwaad om enzo  :Frown: ,
maar ik zet me daar over heen  :Smile: .
Maar het voelt niet beter? Ik vind het nog altijd erg als ze zo iets zeggen.

mvg Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Dimitri,

Omdat ik je probeer..ik zeg PROBEER goede raad te geven betekent dat echt niet dat ik niet besef dat het moeilijk en zwaar is wat jij meemaakt hoor...ik reageer niet voor niets op jouw berichten...maar het is het enige wat ik voor je kan doen helaas...of het zou moeten zijn dat je niet te ver van Gent woont,dan zouden we al die losers samen wel 's een poepke kunnen laten ruiken..hihi! zie het al helemaal zitten..haha!!
Ze een keer met hun bekkie vol tanden laten staan..we zouden nogal leute hebben!!!
wat bedoel je eigenlijk met een 'doorlopende' wenkbrauw??? Bedoel je daarmee dat je 2 wenkbrauwen samenkomen en 't lijkt of je er één grote hebt? Das zo opgelost hoor..ga naar de kapper;de meeste kappers kunnen doen ook op verzoek voor 2,5 tot 5 je wenkbrauwen epileren...geloof me,niet alleen vrouwen epileren hun wenkbrauwen!!!
Ik kom veel mannen in mijn omgeving tegen die dat door de kapper of een vriendin laten doen!!!
Mijn vriend bijv heeft door een accident ooit de kleur in zijn wimpers en een deel van zijn wenkbrauw aan zijn rechteroog verloren...met make-up lost hij dat zo op...en tis een echte kerel hoor!!
Ik snap dat je met veel dingen blijft zitten vanbinnen,ookal toon je ze niet meer naar buiten toe...maar als je omgeving denkt:dju,het raakt 'm niet meer ons gepest gaat het hun vanzelf vervelen..geloof me maar,en dan ga jij je zekerder voelen en kun je veel dingen loslaten vanbinnen!
maar dat gaat niet van dag op dag;stapje voor stapje..kleintjes..maar de moeite waard!! Ik spreek nu enkel uit eigen ervaring (en wat ik meegemaakt heb in mijn omgeving) als ik nu mensen tegenkom die ik 15 jaar of langer niet gezien heb staan ze met open mond en een bek vol tanden;ben jij dat Agnes? Amai,jij bent veranderd...en dan kan ik op 2 manieren reageren: 1. ja,dat ben ik,hoe is het met jou en praatje beginnen of 2. ja,dat ben ik...sorry,kan van u niet hetzelfde zeggen;je bent nog even lelijk als op het middelbaar of lager...heb beide al gebruikt en al is de laatste niet erg lief van me...it feels so good!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

liefs,Ag X

----------


## Dimitri

hey,

ik waardeer het dat je me helpt ^^,

jah mijnwekbrouwen komen samen,...
tussen mijn ogen ongeveer...

Jah ik wil het wel laten epileren, maar dan gaan ze daar weer comentaar op geven 8-).

Ik ben vandaag mijn gitaar gaan halen  :Big Grin: ,
keij tof ^^, binnenkort lessen nemen.

mvg Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Wat maakt het uit als ze daar commentaar opgeven???
Als jij je daar beter bij voelt...en de commentaren kunnen volgens mij alleen maar positief zijn,anders ist alleen maar jaloezie!!!  :Wink:  

Wijs dat je gitaar gaat spelen en lessen gaat volgen  :Cool:  ,daar ga je volgens mij ook al een stuk rust in kunnen vinden...er volledig in opgaan en je helemaal ontspannen...chillen noemen ze dat nu zeker?!?  :Smile: 

Veel plezier ermee alvast en...je weet ons te vinden!!

grtjs Agnes X

----------


## Dimitri

Jah,  :Stick Out Tongue: 

denk ook wel dat ik men rust erin zal vinden ^^
ben er al heel lang mee bezig geweest 
mijn ouder(moeder) zei dat het net echt klonk...
Ze kwam om da hoek en vroeg: was jij dat of was het op de pc?

Ik wil al héél lang een gitaar leren bespelen,...
en nu na een paar jaar zagen heb ik mn gitaar  :Wink: 

Ik wil iedereen die me geholpen heeft toch nog even bedanken voor hun hulp ^^
Ik voel me er echt beter door, een ontlast gevoel ^^

groetjes.
Dimitri

ps: ik gebruik niet echt chillen, maar meer realaxen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

goed dat te horen!!
Als je eerste cd uit is,meteen iedereen hier laten weten hé  :Wink: 
gaat je goed doen,dat gitaarspelen!!

Aléé,veel gitaar- en relaxplezier  :Wink:   :Wink: 

grtjs Ag X

----------


## Felice

Fijn deze ontwikkeling te horen Dimitri, zet 'm op en laat je niet kisten, zeggen we in Nederland! Hoop dat je veel plezier van je gitaar zult hebben en goede lessen zult krijgen.
En wat anderen zeggen van je: niet belangrijk!
Ze kunnen beter over je praten dan van je eten, is ook een uitdrukking, haha.
Maar zelf ben ik daar ook geen held in hoor en trek me ook van alles aan wat men zegt of waarvan ik denk dat men iets over me zegt. Onzekerheid, het kan een leven lang duren.
Maakt niet uit hoe oud je bent dus. 
Terwijl sommigen wel menen te moeten zeggen: hoe oud ben je nu! Daar moet je nu toch niet meer mee zitten, dat is toch wel kinderachtig.
Dat is zo stom, zo'n reactie! Praten ze je gewoon weer de put in. En dan durf je een volgende keer niet meer te zeggen waar je mee rondloopt of mee zit.

Maar jij bent jong, en ik wens je toe dat je krachtig en meelevend wordt! Succes!

----------


## Dimitri

Je wilt mijn katten gejank toch niet horen  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

Ik mag toch van mijn ouders de kleren kopen die ik wil ^^,
Ik ga ze met mijn verjaardags centen halen  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink: 

En ik krijg ook nog eens gitaar lessen  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin: 

Bedankt voor jullie toffe reacties  :Wink: 


Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Dimitri,

vraagje;is je moeder slechthorend???
Je schreef namelijk dat je ma je eens vroeg of jij dat was op je gitaar of dat de muziek van je pc kwam....lol hoor  :Big Grin:  ,maar ik geloof dus niets van je 'kattengejank-schrijfsel' daardoor  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Smile:  !!

fijn dat je zelf je kleren mag kiezen en kopen;kies samen met een knappe verkoopster maar wat mooie dingen uit...hihi  :Cool:  

grtjs Ag

----------


## Earth

Tof dat je je al beter voelt  :Smile: .

Veel geluk met je gitaar!

Groeten

----------


## Dimitri

mijn moeder is niet slechthorend :Stick Out Tongue: 

Maar ik heb gewoon mijn stereo als ... -,-
Nja  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Kvind dat ik niet mooi kan zingen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dus ik zal het zeker niet opnmenen  :Wink: 

grtjs Dimitri

----------


## Dimitri

hey,

Het is een tijd beter gegaan,
maar het gaat nu terug bergafwaards.

Ik zal beginnen met wat toffe dingen  :Big Grin: ,
Ik ga morgen mijn 1ste gitaar les nemen.
Dus ik ben blij  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Ik ben net verjaard (19/10).

de 3-daagse met het school was zeer tof,
iedereen heeft vriendelijk gedaan?  :Embarrassment: !!
We hebben 120 km gefiets, 30km gestapt en 30km gekajakt. (en dit op 3dagen? =o)

Dus dat was wel tof ^^.

M'n ouders hadden eergistere weer eens ruzie,
maar deze keer zeiden ze dingen die ze beter niet tegen elkaar zeiden,
ze waren elkaar aan het kwetsen,
dat ze elkaar niets gunden, elkaar niets wilde geven,...
Dat ze vreemd gaan,...
M'n mama heb ik de dag daarna 1min gezien, en ze vertrok naar een vriendin.

Later die avond stuurde ze naar m'n broer en mij : "ik zie jullie meer dan wat dan ook op de wereld. Wat papa ook zegt" .

Vandaag belde m'n moeder, en ze zei dat ze vandaag niet zou thuis komen.
pas laat in de nacht, als iedereen zou slapen. (ook m'n vader dus) dat ze thuis zou komen.


Ik heb dit nog nooit meegemaakt met m'n ouders.
Maar ze zijn allebei kwaad op elkaar,
m'n pa moet nu alles doen hier...
full time werken + thuis eens verder doen.

Ik weet niet wat er gaat gebeuren met ze, met ons.
Ik hoop dat alles nog goed komt :Frown: ,
want een scheiding staat volgens mij ook niet ver meer weg.

groetjes
Dimitri

----------


## Petra717

Dimitri, 

Ik begrijp dat de ruzie van je ouders stevig bij je erin hakt... 
Het is nooit leuk om je ouders zo zien en horen ruzie te maken. 
Wou dat ik je op het moment even bemoedigde woorden had om je moed in te spreken... maar heb ze even niet. Heb vandaag net therapie gehad en daar gaat even me erergie in zitten... als ik de woorden heb zal ik ze posten! 
tot die tijd! weet dat je niet alleen bent! en dat je hier de ruimte hebt om van je af te posten! 

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Dimitri,

Wat jammer om te horen dat je ouders zo'n ruzie maken en dat het blijkbaar zo slecht tussen hen gaat....
Aan de andere kant leuk te horen dat het de laatste tijd jou wél goed gaat!!
Wat er tussen je ouders gebeurt daar zit jij middenin zonder dat je er iets aan kunt doen,dat is héél erg voor je..ik zou je een oplossing willen aanbieden,maar dat is moeilijk in zo'n situatie...
Ik geloof wel dat je moeder het meent als ze jullie zegt dat ze jullie graag ziet(meer dan wat ook ter wereld)maar ik denk dat de situatie voor haar onhoudbaar wordt...misschien is het uiteindelijk beter als je ouders ieder hun eigen weg gaan???
Dat ze beiden rust vinden...dan wordt het ook rustiger in jouw leven...

Ik weet ook niet veel zinnigs te zeggen;enkel dat ik met je meeleef,het heel erg voor je vind en je héél veel sterkte wens!!!

Liefs en sterkte,Agnes X

----------


## Dimitri

Hey,

dank je  :Smile: ,

Mama is voor m'n verjaardag ondertussen thuisgekomen...
Papa is er nog niet. Maar voorlopig lijkt alles wat in orde...
Ik hoop dat het ook zo blijft.

Heb vandaag m'n 1ste gitaar les gehad en vond het geweldig tof  :Big Grin: (even ter info =p)

dank jullie voor jullie antwoorden  :Smile: 

mvg Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

dimitri,
blij iets positiefs te horen!
leuk dat je gitaarles zo tof was...keep on going!

En..je hoeft niemand te bedanken voor zijn antwoorden hoor,daarvoor zijn we hier allemaal;voor hulp en geholpen te worden!!

sterkte,grtjs Agnes X

----------


## Petra717

Dimitri, 

Ik sluit me volledig bij Agnes aan! 
Heel blij om iets positeif te horen! 

Dikke Knuffel! 

petra

----------


## Felice

Nog van harte gefeliciteerd Dimitri! 
En fijn dat je gitaarles zo tof was en dat je je daarop kunt gaan concentreren! Dat leid je ook wat af van al het negatieve wat er ook om je heen gebeurd. Probeer niet een deel van dat negatieve te worden en dat buiten je te laten, zodat je de kracht in jezelf blijft voelen en gebruiken.
Je ouders hebben hun problemen samen, dat is duidelijk en dat is ook heel vervelend en verdrietig voor jou. Hoop dat je sterk in jezelf blijft en schrijf hier maar van je af! Succes en sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Felice,
Hele mooie woorden!!
Ik sluit me volledig hierbij aan!!!

Dimitri,
Hoe gaat het nu met je?
Hopelijk gaat alles goed met je...je al een tijdje niet meer op 't forum gezien...of heb ik het mis??

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Dimitri

hey,

jah, het gaat weer beter met me...
Heele tijd niets meer gedronken of gerookt...
Met m'n gitaarlessen gaat het zeer goed...
Ik ben er veel mee bezig en het leid me zeer af, ik vind er rust in...
Ik kan nog wel niets spelen  :Stick Out Tongue:  maar da akkoorden die ik al kan spelen speel ik opnieuw opnieuw en opnieuw.
Er komt zo'n mooi geluid uit vind ik ^^.

Ik kom af en toe nog is op het forum...
Met het associëren bv, ik lees verhalen van andere mensen,
maar reageer er niet op :Stick Out Tongue: .

Bedankt voor je jullie zorgzaamheid ^^.

Xxx Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Dimitri,

fijn dat het goed met je gaat en dat je ons toch niet vergeet door medicity nog te bezoeken!!

knuffel,Agnes

----------


## Dimitri

ik zal woensdag namidag vertellen hoe m'n gitaar les was ^^,
Sta al te popelen om bij te leren  :Embarrassment: .

Nu ik terug in "mijn topic" bezig ben kan ik beter met m'n volgende probleempje komen :s.

Vorige nacht werd ik am half1 gebeld. Raar maar waar ik nam op met standaardbegroeting als ik iemand niet ken: (heel onbeschoft) Hallo?!
ik kreeg antwoord: ja jij bent homo he?

Ik wist direct hoe laat het was.
In dat gesprek zat hij me continue uit te schelden,...

Hij belde regelmatig terug.
Elke keer met iets anders over mij.
Hij begon met de kleur van m'n haar tot m'n huisdieren,wat er in m'n tuin stond tot in wat voor bed ik sliep.

Om half 2 nam ik niet meer op.

Ik heb tijdens die telefoontjes liggen zweten, liggen trillen, hij dreigde ook met in te breken, met me nee te steken, met me in elkaar te slaan.


Ik heb hier alleen maar schrik voor.
Ik heb geen schrik om er met iemand over te praten, integendeel.

Ik hoop dat hij niet nog beld want het is niet echt plezant als ze je uitschelden voor je uiterlijk en nationaliteit van je moeder.
'(ik ben belg, mama nederlands).

Ik zet me er wel overheen dat is het probleem niet. (anders krijg ik weer een prive bericht dat ik me het niet moet aantrekken en erover moet zetten)
Ik heb er gewoon schrik van :s.

groetjes
Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Dimitri,
Amai,wat maak jij nu weer mee?
Ik zou geen oog meer dichtdoen!
Wist hij zoveel over je?
Al die details???
Dan moet het een bekende zijn....nog enger!
Als ik in jouw plaats was geweest had ik meteen de politie gebeld...
hij belde vast met een privé-nr? Dat kan de politie zo opvragen als 't vaker gebeurt....brrrr....ik vind het maar eng hoor....knap dat jij er zo vrij 'koel' tegenover staat...

Sterkte en succes.....by the way:ik ben ook nederlandse,wat is daar mis mee?! GgRrrrrr....

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Dimitri

Met nederlands zijn? 
Hellemaal niets.
Neen, hij was zo dom om zijn nr niet te verbergen.
Dus ik ben al goed aan het bij houden wanneer hij belt enzo.

Maar elke keer als hij beld praat hij met een turks? arabisch? accent. En dan ineens plat antwerps.
Andere keren krijg ik een heele uitleg in het Arabisch.
Mijn papa zei als hij nog veel belt gaan we naar de politie.
1nacht is niet genoeg om hem aan te klagen.
Dus jah  :Smile:  Ik wacht af wat hij gaat doen.

-XxxX- Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,je hebt gelijk...
Gelukkig was hij zo dom zijn nummer niet te verbergen....dus doet hij 't nog eens kunnen ze hem zo pakken!
Ik hoop dat hij gepakt wordt...dit zal waarschijnlijk niet het enige zijn wat hij uitgevreten heeft!!!

Grtjs van nederlandse Ag,die al 10 jaar in Belgie woont  :Wink: 
XXX

----------


## Dimitri

te druk met gitaar spelen om te kunnen antwoorden ^^,

Ik heb weer veel bijgeleerd...
Over de aanslag, vingeroefeningen,...

zeer moeilijk allemaal maar ga er m'n tijd in steken  :Wink: 

groetjes
Dimitri

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Dimitri,

Succes en veel plezier met je hobby...waar je je volgens mij volledig in kunt vinden!
Vergeet ons niet hé...af en toe eens een reactie van je zou leuk zijn...en je reacties op jouw post en andere onderwerpen zijn altijd leuk om te lezen!!

''Tokkel ze''  :Wink: 
Ag Xx

----------


## Earth

Beste Dimitri,

Zo te horen ben je het slachtoffer van de kinderachtigheid van een ander persoon. Het beste is om zijn larie te negeren en als deze persoon je blijft lastigvallen meteen naar de politie stappen en het ook aan deze persoon te melden dat je die stap genomen hebt. Hierdoor zal hij wel anders reageren en je dan misschien met rust laten, indien het niet zo is hoop ik dat de politie je verder zal helpen.

Tof dat je vooruitgang boekt in het gitaar spelen, ik heb hier nog niet veel tijd in kunnen steken maar zal binnenkort eens beginnen met een liedje (proberen) na te spelen.

Tip: Guitar Pro is een goed programma voor mensen die beginnen met gitaar spelen, zou je eens moeten nakijken  :Wink: .

Groeten

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Dimi,

Heb je nog vervelende telefoontjes of pm's gehad????
Hopelijk niet,anders laat je het me wel weten hé?!

Tokkel er lekker op los en geniet er met volle teugen van!!

We horen je graag eens,hier op het forum,maar dat weet je wel... :Wink: 

Agnes Xx

----------

